# Who owns which Eureka model



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So now we have a Eureka forum I though that maybe it would be a good idea to see who owns which models. I'll kick it off and then in usual forum fashion copy and paste the list and add yourself at the bottom.

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I bought mine from another forum member "nearly" new









1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Eureka Zenith 65E (black)


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> I bought mine from another forum member "nearly" new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

4. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7. charris. Eureka Mignon (new)


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> 4. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)


Did you find you had more static issues when you removed the tamper?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

totallywired said:


> Did you find you had more static issues when you removed the tamper?


None that I've noticed


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

totallywired said:


> Did you find you had more static issues when you removed the tamper?


Maybe it was the beans i was using then?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

totallywired said:


> Did you find you had more static issues when you removed the tamper?


Mina has the tamper removed as well and no static issues that I've seen so far, your's was brand new wasn't it? maybe it will settle when the burrs are fully seasoned which can take a while with titanium burrs.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

> Mina has the tamper removed as well and no static issues that I've seen so far, your's was brand new wasn't it? maybe it will settle when the burrs are fully seasoned which can take a while with titanium burrs


I just put a couple of drops of water in the beans and it works a treat. I would've thought the burrs are seasoned by now. Wasn't sure about keeping it when I won it, thought it was overkill for the home but now there's no way I could part with it!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can someone add me for a used Mythos please - ta


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

totallywired said:


> I just put a couple of drops of water in the beans and it works a treat. I would've thought the burrs are seasoned by now. Wasn't sure about keeping it when I won it, thought it was overkill for the home but now there's no way I could part with it!


How much coffee do you think you have put through it so far?


----------



## old soul song (May 21, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Charliej said:


> How much coffee do you think you have put through it so far?


Probably about 10kg's


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

totallywired said:


> Probably about 10kg's


It will probably need another 10Kg or so to fully season the burrs as they are titanium ones.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Charliej said:


> It will probably need another 10Kg or so to fully season the burrs as they are titanium ones.


Wow! Another 10? Thanks charlie. What differences will i see when they are done?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well mine burrs were already fully seasoned when I bought the grinder, but you should see grind adjustments settle down and a greater consistency in grind and hopefully an end to that pesky static, what beans were they you had problems with?


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

I was using Monsoon Malabar and then swapped to Jampit hit. Same static with both beans and now on the Mocha Italia with same reults.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Getting a fair bit of static from Raves MM AA. Had none from Wogans MM. With identicle taste & grind settings, no big deal thou'


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8 DrSteve - Eureka Mignon


----------



## Notbeanbefore (Apr 11, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8 DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

9. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Dr steve I think you've messed up the list


----------



## old soul song (May 21, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

Fixed list.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

totallywired said:


> I was using Monsoon Malabar and then swapped to Jampit hit. Same static with both beans and now on the Mocha Italia with same reults.


Just as a piece of information, I chucked a 500g bag of Roberts & Co. MM which is quite a dark roast this morning and had no static issues at all with it, is I guess it is down the amount through your burrs, and or my kitchen's environment.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

My MM i roasted last week have been terrible for Static, to the point where grind was jumping out the grinder pot...

Sorted with a little stir though.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Could these intermittent static issues be related to ambient humidity levels?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Monsooned Malabar is well known for having some static issues, that said the Mythos, which is what we were discussing, is a beast of a grinder and not known for suffering from issues with static. Yes ambient humidity level can affect static as can grinding too fine, less than optimal grounding of your dwellings wiring etc etc etc.


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Phil, did you make a special order for gloss black or is that how they are coming now. (Mine's just been shipped)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

centaursailing said:


> Phil, did you make a special order for gloss black or is that how they are coming now. (Mine's just been shipped)


 Hi Rod - No, I didn't. BB had and still do have (they're listing eight) gloss black in stock. I think they restocked relatively recently - when I first started looking and was heading to matt black, they had no gloss in stock.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Adding to Phil's post. About a week before I bought my Mignon (3 weeks ago) I phoned up Bella Barista and spoke to Claudette. She told me that she had an order for various colours with Eureka and they were expected to be shipped imminently, so I called her back after the weekend (the truck was meant to be traveling via ferry over the weekend). I then called them on the Monday to be told that they had just received the delivery and luckily they has the gloss black ones, so I placed my order straight away via their website. It was delivered the next day (just over 2 weeks ago) and I am loving it. Uber freshly ground coffee. Doesn't get any better!!!!!!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

I have just bought a Eureka Mignon in black (well my better half bought it for me while we were at Bella Barista







)


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Mignon, Early Birthday Present from my good lady after a very expensive trip to BB


----------



## poolfan (May 9, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Mignon, Early Birthday Present from my good lady after a very expensive trip to BB

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Mignon, Early Birthday Present from my good lady after a very expensive trip to BB

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).


----------



## leoc (Apr 24, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15. Dfk - Eureka Zenith 65E White

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Mignon, Early Birthday Present from my good lady after a very expensive trip to BB

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Mignon, Early Birthday Present from my good lady after a very expensive trip to BB

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol........


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Zenith 65E in matt black









32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Zenith 65E in matt black









32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB


----------



## AlexCosta (Aug 19, 2014)

Mignon Red


----------



## SteveBristol (Aug 13, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Zenith 65E in matt black









32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Zenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB


----------



## baconrolls (Jul 25, 2013)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Zenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Zenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at/


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Zenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - Eureka Zenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white Eureka Zenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: Eureka Zenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black Eureka Zenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - Eureka Zenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

frustin said:


> 1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)
> 
> 2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon
> 
> ...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - MDL flat burr version


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black


----------



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Just joined the club with a Mignon from Fridge Freezer Direct!

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Eureka Zenith 65E (black) originally [3. Davecuk]


----------



## Roberts (Jun 30, 2015)

57. Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos bought used from Coffee Chap

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Eureka Zenith 65E (black) originally [3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Eureka Zenith 65E (black) originally [3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Eureka Zenith 65E (black) originally [3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Eureka Zenith 65E (black) originally [3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee. Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll. Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum. Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101. Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing: EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey: Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Eureka Zenith 65E (black) originally [3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc Eureka Olympus 75e (black)


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

75E in black with Mythos Burrs



Charliej said:


> So now we have a Eureka forum I though that maybe it would be a good idea to see who owns which models. I'll kick it off and then in usual forum fashion copy and paste the list and add yourself at the bottom.
> 
> 1. CharlieJ Eureka Mythos( bought used)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Eureka Mignon


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Eureka Zenith 65E (black) originally [3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Eureka Zenith 65E (black) originally [3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)


----------



## Driliter (Jul 13, 2015)

Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.



StuartS said:


> 1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)
> 
> 2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon
> 
> ...


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella - interesting bit of kit. Took around 1KG of beans to dial it in. I'll probably need another 1kg just to get it perfect.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Not as many 'fancy' colours on the Mignon as I'd expected! That's surely half the appeal?!


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7 charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista

71. GCGlasgow - Eureka Zenith 65E-Black.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

72. mines_abeer - Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista in Silver (Grey)


----------



## kms (Nov 20, 2013)

73. KMS- Eureka Mignon in Chrome. RAW Coffee Dubai


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

74. Unclejake - Mignon, powder blue, Bella Barista, new.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Eureka 75E black


----------



## pjbuk (Aug 23, 2015)

Eureka Mignon - white


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

77. Markk - Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

78. Jason1wood - Mythos

Bought from @dfk41


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7. charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista

71. GCGlasgow - Eureka Zenith 65E-Black.

72. mines_abeer - Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista in Silver (Grey)

73. KMS- Eureka Mignon in Chrome. RAW Coffee Dubai

74. Unclejake - Mignon, powder blue, Bella Barista, new.

75. PeterF - Eureka 75E black

76. pjbuk - Eureka Mignon - white

77. Markk - Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB

78. Jason1wood - Mythos - Bought from @dfk41

79. kevin - Eureka Zenith 65e in chrome - bought from elektros.it


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7. charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12 ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista

71. GCGlasgow - Eureka Zenith 65E-Black.

72. mines_abeer - Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista in Silver (Grey)

73. KMS- Eureka Mignon in Chrome. RAW Coffee Dubai

74. Unclejake - Mignon, powder blue, Bella Barista, new.

75. PeterF - Eureka 75E black

76. pjbuk - Eureka Mignon - white

77. Markk - Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB

78. Jason1wood - Mythos - Bought from @dfk41

79. kevin - Eureka Zenith 65e in chrome - bought from elektros.it

80. grumpydaddy - Mythos - Bought used

Just to add a note, I knew it had nasty old burrs when I bought it. Now it has shiny new ones and the clump crusher fitted and all I can say is WOW! Different machine entirely. If you are wondering if this might be the kind of machine you want..... You are right. IT IS !! Just buy one.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7. charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12. ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista

71. GCGlasgow - Eureka Zenith 65E-Black.

72. mines_abeer - Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista in Silver (Grey)

73. KMS- Eureka Mignon in Chrome. RAW Coffee Dubai

74. Unclejake - Mignon, powder blue, Bella Barista, new.

75. PeterF - Eureka 75E black

76. pjbuk - Eureka Mignon - white

77. Markk - Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB

78. Jason1wood - Mythos - Bought from @dfk41

79. kevin - Eureka Zenith 65e in chrome - bought from elektros.it

80. grumpydaddy - Mythos - Bought used

81. Spy - Mignon in black - bought from @PeteHr


----------



## Str1ngs (Jun 19, 2016)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7. charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12. ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black) & Eureka Zenith 65e (white)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista

71. GCGlasgow - Eureka Zenith 65E-Black.

72. mines_abeer - Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista in Silver (Grey)

73. KMS- Eureka Mignon in Chrome. RAW Coffee Dubai

74. Unclejake - Mignon, powder blue, Bella Barista, new.

75. PeterF - Eureka 75E black

76. pjbuk - Eureka Mignon - white

77. Markk - Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB

78. Jason1wood - Mythos - Bought from @dfk41

79. kevin - Eureka Zenith 65e in chrome - bought from elektros.it

80. grumpydaddy - Mythos - Bought used

81. Spy - Mignon in black - bought from @PeteHr

82. Str1ngs - Mignon in Matt black, ex demo from Machina Espresso


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7. charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12. ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista

71. GCGlasgow - Eureka Zenith 65E-Black.

72. mines_abeer - Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista in Silver (Grey)

73. KMS- Eureka Mignon in Chrome. RAW Coffee Dubai

74. Unclejake - Mignon, powder blue, Bella Barista, new.

75. PeterF - Eureka 75E black

76. pjbuk - Eureka Mignon - white

77. Markk - Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB

78. Jason1wood - Mythos - Bought from @dfk41

79. kevin - Eureka Zenith 65e in chrome - bought from elektros.it

80. grumpydaddy - Mythos - Bought used

81. Spy - Mignon in black - bought from @PeteHr

82. Str1ngs - Mignon in Matt black, ex demo from Machina Espresso


----------



## Hugo Tait (Aug 13, 2015)

Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

Eureka Mignon - Gloss Black


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Eureka Mignon Black , bought from a forum member .


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Eureka zenith e65

very happy with it


----------



## Nimrodtodd (Apr 10, 2016)

Olympus 75E with Ti burrs delivered last week, think I've just about got the grind set right!


----------



## Jochen (Jun 18, 2016)

Olympus 75E Hi Speed with standard burrs


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Olympus 75 High Speed. Ti burrs.


----------



## stucowp (Feb 20, 2012)

Eureka Mignon black from BB


----------



## Nammy57 (Oct 26, 2016)

Eureka Mignon


----------



## kevinbalazs (May 8, 2017)

Mignon mk1 grey, second hand with new burr


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Mignon MKII Black


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mk2 in silver - he's called Antonio, working class lad from the provinces..... never lets u down, always reliable


----------



## tjgreenbank (Mar 19, 2017)

Eureka Mignon - white.


----------



## mancbeginner (May 4, 2015)

Eureka Mignon in silver


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Eureka Olympus 75E in Chrome


----------



## NAJB (May 19, 2017)

Eureka Mignon - black; now serving duty as grinder for a drip coffee maker

Eureka Olympus 75E - black; now coming up on 2000 double doses.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

A nice, shiny, chrome Mignon for me!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Eureka Zenith 65E black


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Eureka Mignon in silver here. Very pleased with it.


----------



## BrianBoru (Mar 5, 2016)

A diamante silver Eureka Atom from BB. Looks the biz!


----------



## Leoluo (Apr 21, 2017)

Zenith 65e


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Mignon mk2 in silver, does the job quite nicely. (The limiting factor in my coffee quality is still the guy pushing the buttons...)


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ask got the mignon mk2 in silver, excellent grinder


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Mignon Mk2 - Ferrari Red


----------



## dwm (Jun 1, 2017)

Atom - White. First 'proper' grinder so no real comparison, but very pleased with it and it's playing very nicely with my ECM


----------



## psy_Gr (Sep 6, 2015)

Zenith 65e among others. I enjoy playing with it. It is also too easy to dial and a very good looking grinder.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 21, 2017)

Mignon mk2 chrome. Just bought from my espresso


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Just bought the Mignon great machine. Already thinking of modifying the bean hopper.

Tried a funnel mod but does not look nice (the funnel is too big). Just ordered acrylic pipe can't wait to receive it.

Will post pics when installed.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Mignon with single dose mod


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Chrome mkII mignon bought used off the bay with the (now removed) protective film still on!


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

I enjoy a Eureka Mignon Mk1 ( 8 yrs ) with my Dalla Corte Mini and an Old ( 7 yrs ) Eureka Atom ( pre fancy buttons ) with my LM Linea. These are lightly used so takes time to dial in the grind dependant on temp and humidity and the variance of beans supplied locally ( Not UK ).


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the 'owner list' fell by the wayside on page 11 of this thread. Worth resurrecting and adding new names to the list ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You'll have to remove me and put Mr Kirk in my place as he's got my trusty Zenith now!


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> You'll have to remove me and put Mr Kirk in my place as he's got my trusty Zenith now!


Yep you can add me in. The zenith produces consistently good quality grinds. The mignon is still bedding in.

Also I like the look of the new eureka range.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7. charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12. ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from 
http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista

71. GCGlasgow - Eureka Zenith 65E-Black.

72. mines_abeer - Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista in Silver (Grey)

73. KMS- Eureka Mignon in Chrome. RAW Coffee Dubai

74. Unclejake - Mignon, powder blue, Bella Barista, new.

75. PeterF - Eureka 75E black

76. pjbuk - Eureka Mignon - white

77. Markk - Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB

78. Jason1wood - Mythos - Bought from @
dfk41

79. kevin - Eureka Zenith 65e in chrome - bought from elektros.it

80. grumpydaddy - Mythos - Bought used

81. Spy - Mignon in black - bought from @
PeteHr

82. Str1ngs - Mignon in Matt black, ex demo from Machina Espresso

83. John Yossarian - Mythos Plus used


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7. charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12. ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from 
http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista

71. GCGlasgow - Eureka Zenith 65E-Black.

72. mines_abeer - Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista in Silver (Grey)

73. KMS- Eureka Mignon in Chrome. RAW Coffee Dubai

74. Unclejake - Mignon, powder blue, Bella Barista, new.

75. PeterF - Eureka 75E black

76. pjbuk - Eureka Mignon - white

77. Markk - Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB

78. Jason1wood - Mythos - Bought from @
dfk41

79. kevin - Eureka Zenith 65e in chrome - bought from elektros.it

80. grumpydaddy - Mythos - Bought used

81. Spy - Mignon in black - bought from @
PeteHr

82. Str1ngs - Mignon in Matt black, ex demo from Machina Espresso

83. John Yossarian - Mythos Plus used

84. ashcroc - Chrome mignon mk2 bought 2nd hand with protective film still on!


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7. charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12. ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista

71. GCGlasgow - Eureka Zenith 65E-Black.

72. mines_abeer - Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista in Silver (Grey)

73. KMS- Eureka Mignon in Chrome. RAW Coffee Dubai

74. Unclejake - Mignon, powder blue, Bella Barista, new.

75. PeterF - Eureka 75E black

76. pjbuk - Eureka Mignon - white

77. Markk - Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB

78. Jason1wood - Mythos - Bought from @dfk41

79. kevin - Eureka Zenith 65e in chrome - bought from elektros.it

80. grumpydaddy - Mythos - Bought used

81. Spy - Mignon in black - bought from @PeteHr

82. Str1ngs - Mignon in Matt black, ex demo from Machina Espresso

83. John Yossarian - Mythos Plus used

84. ashcroc - Chrome mignon mk2 bought 2nd hand with protective film still on!

85. chip_kara - Mignon mk2 black


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

1. Charliej - Eureka Mythos( bought used)

2. Eyedee - Eureka Mignon

3. DavecukEureka Zenith 65E (black)

4. Soll - Eureka Mythos ( Almost new condition)

5. CoffeeJohnny - Eureka mythos plus used (tamper removed)

6. Totallywired - Eureka Mythos (won on here in the raffle)

7. charris - Eureka Mignon (bought new)

8. Walter Sobchak - Mythos (Victoria Arduino version)

9. glevum - Eureka Mignon 4 years old from new on 3rd burr set..still loving it

10. Obnic - Mignon 4 years old from new. Black and chrome from BellaB. On light duties now using Mini E.

11. Working Dog - Mythos One Clima Pro

12. ajh101 - Mignon bought in excellent condition via cfuk from another member.

13. jcheung - EurekaZenith 65E (black)

14. c_squared - eureka mdl bought through the forum

15.

16. EWCC - Eureka Mignon Chrome - bought new (show model) at London Coffee Festival 2 months ago

17. Daren - Eureka Mythos ( bought used from Bootsy)

18. old soul song - New orange Mignon

19. M4lcs67 Eureka Mignon (Gloss black) bought from Bella Barista May 2014

20. DrSteve - Eureka Mignon

21. Notbeanbefore - Mignon in red

22. Ralphus84 - Mignon Silver (Ordered from coffeebean on the forum)

23. Phil104 - Mignon in gloss black from Bella Barista and inspired by the pictures that Malc posted (was going to go down the matt black route)

24. Trebor127 - white EurekaZenith 65E

25. Tewdric - Mignon courtesy of Coffeebean.

26. centaursailing - EurekaZenith 65E (black): from Bella Barista on forum deal June 2014

27. Hoffmonkey - Eureka Mignon Fully Chrome: from Bella Barista, paid full whack despite trying to charm Claudette into offering a discount!

28. Hazza - black EurekaZenith 65E

29. Sean - Zenith 65E Black - BB forum deal

30. JohnnyVertex - Eureka Mignon MK2 Instantaneo in Matt Black.. Bella Barista with discount coz I bought a Rocket Giotto as well....

31. RobD - EurekaZenith 65E in matt black

32. poolfan - Eureka Mignon in grey, courtesy of clearance deal from happy donkey, as flagged by forum member here, thank you very much.

33. Beanosaurus - Zenith 65E in White w/small hopper. New from dodgy looking eBay listing (UKCoolingSolutions).

34. leoc - Eureka Mignon Mk2

35. Johnealey - Zenith 65E in black via forum deal at BB & Mythos Plus (NS)

36. SteveBristol - Eureka Mignon in Chrome

37. Sibling Chris - Zenith 65E in black with small hopper via forum deal at BB

38. Bacon Rolls - Mignon in matt black bought last year from BB

39. TheDude - Mignon in matt black bought 2013 from http://www.espressolutions.at

40. MrSimba - Zenith 65E from BB

41. frustin - Zenith 65E with small hopper from BB

42. Chriswilson - 65e in black from BB - well, once 25/12/2014 rolls round!!

43. Rob666 - Zenith 65E small hopper, MDL flat burr version

44. big dan - Eureka Mignon in Matt black

55. andymccoy - Eureka Mignon in grey

56. Hotmetal - Eureka Zenith 65E (black) [originally 3. Davecuk]

57. Roberts - Eureka olympus kr small hopper from bb

58. dfk41 - Eureka Mythos, Victor Arduino Mythos

59. Jp19810 - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

60. jonc - Eureka Olympus 75e (black)

61. PeterF - Eureka 75E with Mythos burrs

62. pessutojr - Eureka Mignon

63. DoubleShot - Eureka Mythos Plus (tamper removed)

64. StuartS - Mignon, gloss black (new, October 2015, Bella Barista)

65. Driliter - Olympus 75e with mythos burrs.

66. Zimmerman -Zenith 65E, (black) from Bella Barista

67. RazorliteX - Eureka Olympus 75E with titanium burrs (from the mythos) from Bella Barista

68. Bruce Boogie - Eureka Mignon in black - bought on CFUK

69. ChilledMatt - Mignon Chrome from Bella Barista.

70. Jumbo Ratty - Eureka Mignon in gloss black new from bellbarista

71. GCGlasgow - Eureka Zenith 65E-Black.

72. mines_abeer - Eureka Mignon from Bella Barista in Silver (Grey)

73. KMS- Eureka Mignon in Chrome. RAW Coffee Dubai

74. Unclejake - Mignon, powder blue, Bella Barista, new.

75. PeterF - Eureka 75E black

76. pjbuk - Eureka Mignon - white

77. Markk - Eureka Mignon in Chrome from BB

78. Jason1wood - Mythos - Bought from @dfk41

79. kevin - Eureka Zenith 65e in chrome - bought from elektros.it

80. grumpydaddy - Mythos - Bought used

81. Spy - Mignon in black - bought from @PeteHr

82. Str1ngs - Mignon in Matt black, ex demo from Machina Espresso

83. John Yossarian - Mythos Plus used

84. ashcroc - Chrome mignon mk2 bought 2nd hand with protective film still on!

85. chip_kara - Mignon mk2 black

86. lee1980 - Zenith 65e


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Eureka Mignon Mk2 in hi-vis Green. Bough Bella B 17th January 18.

Now sort of dialled in ish. Running well. Not too much clumping; issue I have - dialling in and tasting leaves me properly wired now!


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

Eureka Club E - bought her in a *very* used condition, but dissasembled her, resprayed the front timer mechanism, installed the short hopper and some new burrs and hopefully it'll last a good few years more!


----------



## clientjb7 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have an Eureka Atom, but noticed no one else mentioned that model. Am I referencing the wrong model name or does everyone know something that I don't?

I actually like my Eureka Atom. Its so quiet. I can only compare it to the Baratza Vario which I once owned several years back. I remember that grinder being loud and messy, and I did not like the plastic macro and micro adjustments. On the Eureka Atom, I don't have the same issues (no static, very quiet for a grinder, and the step-less grind setting is more of a solid metal adjustment).


----------



## vvv (May 10, 2018)

Mignon Mk2 Orange, bought new from BB. Have had clumping issues from the start.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Mythos Plus with a custom chopped hopper and lid


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

Atom, bought from BB. Took a while to dial in but now working perfectly.


----------



## Blueete (Aug 26, 2015)

Mignon in Red, just changed the burrs after three years!


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Olympus 75E with Titanium/Mythos Burrs and mini hopper purchased used for a decent price


----------



## lucas (Nov 14, 2018)

Atom Speciality 75E - 510 grams hopper from Elektros.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

I picked up a Zenith from eBay for £200 and modded the hopper with a lens hood. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## kmkuk (Nov 6, 2018)

Mignion Mk2 change the burrs once.


----------



## Oldone25 (Jan 3, 2018)

Black Mignon Mk2


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

Eureka Mythos


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just spent an hour updating the original list with all of the new posts. Pasted into a reply and it is over 1000 charachters so cant be posted.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

working dog said:


> Just spent an hour updating the original list with all of the new posts. Pasted into a reply and it is over 1000 charachters so cant be posted.


It's most likely out of date from peeps upgrading anyhow.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sooner or later it'll be just s list of people saying Niche anyway. White or black? How much did you get in at? To paraphrase Monty Python "I'm Niche and so is my wife, predilections etc."

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Sooner or later it'll be just s list of people saying Niche anyway. White or black? How much did you get in at? To paraphrase Monty Python "I'm Niche and so is my wife, predilections etc."
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Only if Ereaka & Niche merge.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I really liked my Zenith and would've gone 75E slow if it hadn't been for the arrival of the 83mm Ceado, with good reviews from Dave C and a good deal via Coffee Chap.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

